# Threads in FreeBSD network stack implementation



## asp5 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to know if the current implementation of the FreeBSD network stack understands threads or is implemented as entirely as a single process (with a single thread of execution). Pls let me know if there are threads running with in the kernel context.

Thanks,
asp5.


----------



## asp5 (Jul 20, 2012)

asp5 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know if the current implementation of the FreeBSD network stack understands threads or is implemented as entirely as a single process (with a single thread of execution). Pls let me know if there are threads running with in the kernel context.
> 
> ...



Hi,
I could not edit the question, so quoting it. If there are threads, how are these implemented. I'm assuming that there are threads one which fills-up the buffer (which is a mbuf I guess) and one which consumes the buffer. I'm not sure if the pthreads are available in kernel space. If these are not pthreads is there a doc where I can get info on how these threads are implemented.

Thanks,
asp5


----------

